# Control Canon DSLR Live View Through IPHONE!!!! OOOH MY GODDDDD



## WhineAndDine (May 21, 2009)

Camera-Triggering iPhone App Allows Remote Viewing | Gadget Lab | Wired.com

i just saw this post today.

the app isn't out yet, but will be soon.

Lets you use your iphone as a live view remote for your DSLR, provided your dslr is connected to your computer with a USB cable.

Canon only for now.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 21, 2009)

Other than the "oh cool" factor, I can't think of a practical application for this.  If it requires your camera to be tethered to a computer, have an active wifi in the area (meaning usually a public place), I don't see the benefits of remote iPhone shooting.

I even have limited use for my remote.  If I got more into product photography, then I guess I could see the PC - Camera - iPhone working, but that would be about it


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 21, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Other than the "oh cool" factor, I can't think of a practical application for this. If it requires your camera to be tethered to a computer, have an active wifi in the area (meaning usually a public place), I don't see the benefits of remote iPhone shooting.
> 
> I even have limited use for my remote. If I got more into product photography, then I guess I could see the PC - Camera - iPhone working, but that would be about it


 
+ 1

If im tethering Ill just use my laptop to view?

From Wired.com:


> Would you buy a dongle for your iPhone with a companion USB stick which would plug in to your camera and give remote control and viewing. I would.


 
I wouldn't.


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 21, 2009)

Being able to set up a remote camera + laptop and then view and shoot with liveview from a different spot sounds very interesting and useful for some applications. As always, those who can't come up with a creative use for a new tool trash it.


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2009)

I suppose if they could link it into a bolt on network ariel on the camera which would then communicate to the phone and then priced the addon very cheaply then it could be a cheap replacement for a standard wireless remote which can be very expensive (especailly if you go for radio remotes).


----------



## smyth (May 21, 2009)

if it didn't require the tether to the laptop, I could see some real potential for this. Consider a photojournalist who has set up a remote camera behind the basket in basketball, or inside the net in hockey.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 21, 2009)

tsaraleksi said:


> Being able to set up a remote camera + laptop and then view and shoot with liveview from a different spot sounds very interesting and useful for some applications. As always, those who can't come up with a creative use for a new tool trash it.


 
Care to elaborate on these types of applications where you would find it usefull? I'm at a total loss and looking for inspiration in thinking of ways to use this. I agree that it sounds interesting, but with very limited application due to the tethering.

Its not an issue of trashing or praising, but an issue of discussing the uses. 



smyth said:


> if it didn't require the tether to the laptop, I could see some real potential for this. Consider a photojournalist who has set up a remote camera behind the basket in basketball, or inside the net in hockey.


 
I totally agree with you. Its the tethering that defeats the purpose IMO.


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 21, 2009)

smyth said:


> if it didn't require the tether to the laptop, I could see some real potential for this. Consider a photojournalist who has set up a remote camera behind the basket in basketball, or inside the net in hockey.


 
The only reason why this works is because the iphone is replicating what the computer is showing over wi-fi. Wireless teethering would have to be available before that was, and to me that would deem this product even more useful.


----------



## WhineAndDine (May 21, 2009)

well imagine if in later version, they add the ability to edit camera settings such as aperture and iso and wb and so on.  that sounds ridiculously interesting to me. also remember the iphone's screen is a high resolution screen.  a DSLR's screen pales in comparison.  

for only $10 i think its well worth it.


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like a $200.00 remote control I don't need.  If I am too tired or too lazy to push the enter key when tethered to my camera just to trip the shutter, or use my wired remote, then I need to find something other than photography to do.  Maybe full time couch potato and BonBon eater.


----------



## WhineAndDine (May 21, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sounds like a $200.00 remote control I don't need.  If I am too tired or too lazy to push the enter key when tethered to my camera just to trip the shutter, or use my wired remote, then I need to find something other than photography to do.  Maybe full time couch potato and BonBon eater.



where'd you pull that figure from?

it costs $10 bucks for the App. Assuming you already have an iPhone.  no one is going to buy the iphone just for this.


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2009)

WhineAndDine said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a $200.00 remote control I don't need.  If I am too tired or too lazy to push the enter key when tethered to my camera just to trip the shutter, or use my wired remote, then I need to find something other than photography to do.  Maybe full time couch potato and BonBon eater.
> ...



I use a Blackberry not an iPhone.  Thus it is a $200.00 remote control that doesn't serve a lot of purpose.  It would be a different story if you could do away with being tethered to the laptop and have full functionality with the iPhone alone.  Until then, it's just another gimic.


----------



## WhineAndDine (May 21, 2009)

the grumpy envious blackberry user.  dont be upset we still love you.


----------



## Garbz (May 21, 2009)

It's true. Apple fanism + camera geek makes for headlines more efficient to type with capslock and using shift for lowercase characters 

This looks good for those that have their iphone. But on the whole if I were to set this up I'd be doing it for a long time otherwise I'd just shoot normally. I doubt the iPhone battery would satisfy in this case, they get poor enough battery life as it is. 

Great for iPhone users, but wouldn't compare to a dedicated solution.


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 21, 2009)

WhineAndDine said:


> the grumpy envious blackberry user. dont be upset we still love you.


 
He's clearly not envious, and what you would call grumpy I would call a valid opinion. So, that leaves us with just "blackberry user", I guess..




Garbz said:


> I doubt the iPhone battery would satisfy in this case, they get poor enough battery life as it is.


 
add the fact that this app clearly demands a strong wi-fi connection and I would say that leaves you with 2 hours tops. Than again you could charge from your computer, but that still leaves us back at the fact that YOU CAN JUST USE A LAPTOP


----------



## table1349 (May 21, 2009)

I find this to be a far cooler app, and no laptop needed.

Camera Hacker: Forums: TI-89 program to do a time lapse photography on Canon SLR

Of course you have to have the TI-89.  

Or of course if you have a TI-84.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ng-time-lapse-videos-graphing-calculator.html

or the TI-89.
Make a Time-Lapse Movie Using a TI89 Calculator - code.coneybeare.net

Plus the cost of the app is right.


----------



## Josh66 (May 21, 2009)

The only time I can see this being useful are those extremely rare situations where you have to shoot tethered, while you are in a seperate room.

Seems kinda pointless to me.  If you have to be in a different room, why would you have to shoot tethered?  If you _weren't_ in a different room, why wouldn't you just use the computer that your camera is already connected to?

Maybe I'm missing something - but to me, the only reason you would shoot tethered is because you want to see the images on the computer monitor as you take them.  If you're going to be sitting in front of the computer anyway, why bother using your phone as a remote?

Just give me one example of a time when you would have to shoot tethered and also not be near the camera/computer.  Seriously- When would you use it?  I can only think of one or two very limited situations where this would actually make things easier.


----------



## WhineAndDine (May 21, 2009)

lol thats funny you posted that.  take a look at the second tutorial.  notice who made it.   


of course there are other options, but the thing thats selling me on this iphone app is the ability to view live view on the iphone.  i dunno, call me a geek, call me a technojunkie but that is just ultra ultra cool to me :thumbup:






gryphonslair99 said:


> I find this to be a far cooler app, and no laptop needed.
> 
> Camera Hacker: Forums: TI-89 program to do a time lapse photography on Canon SLR
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana (May 21, 2009)

I see no point at all to why this would be a valid way of shooting.  The only "cool" part is that it can be done and someone figured out how to do it.  Not worth the effort in my opinion.


----------



## Garbz (May 22, 2009)

Well lets face it. about 70% of the apps in the AppStore serve no useful purpose. But man this would get the girls.


----------



## table1349 (May 24, 2009)

filmphoto said:


> I love the idea of this app - and it would be kind of cool impressing the clients by wandering around the studio with my iphone taking pictures - but actually for me I can't find a use for it.
> 
> I'll probably get it anyway just so occasionally I can pull off the cool factor.  You sit at the back of the studio with the camera just sitting on the tripod going "Left a bit, bring the arm down, just smile" CLICK!




Gee I have the same thing now.  It's called a Wireless remote.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was just checking out this app when I was looking at genuine fractals on OnOnes website. You do not need a wireless connection, just a wi-fi laptop to communicate with the Ipod/Iphone. Its an Ad-Hoc network. Also, you can now adjust the settings on the camera as well ( in the $19.99 ) version. I think it would be cool to be able to move about and check the changes to the camera without being forced to stand in front of the camera. This way you could be your own assistant in a studio. Holding reflectors, re-adjusting lighting and not constantly having to run back to the camera. I may get it. Also has a cool time lapse function that would just be fun for parties or events as long as you felt the camera was safe from people tampering with it or it getting knocked over.


----------



## matseski (Mar 8, 2010)

Depending on the specifics of the app, this could have lots of uses.  Lets say you are asked to shoot a sporting event/dance recital, music performance and you have several bodies.  You could set them up where you expect you will have photo opportunities (under basket, goal line, low center stage angle, drummer, etc and hook them up to cheap laptops (you can get laptops to run a program like this for less than $50).  Now you can walk around to get those lucky shots while still having coverage over key areas.  Also, for taking pictures of small children and of yourself.  Other uses could include documenting events over a few hours with images taken when a certain criteria is met (other than standard time intervals).  

While uses are not hard to come by, I do not think many/anyone would go buy an iphone/touch just to use this feature.


----------



## fokker (Mar 10, 2010)

Self portraits would no longer be  failures


----------



## bitteraspects (Mar 10, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Other than the "oh cool" factor, I can't think of a practical application for this.



the same can be said for 99.99% of iFail apps. including the call "function".


----------



## DemonAstroth (Mar 10, 2010)

Do people realize that all those "cool" things can be done with a laptop as well?

I mean, someone mentioned that the Iphone has a nice screen, but is it nicer than a laptop screen?  It's not even nicer than my windows mobile phone's!  

So if you have to have a laptop to use the Iphone through wifi.  Why use it at all and not JUST the laptop, with a larger screen which will be better for getting the focus right, and all the controls ready?  

IF, and only IF there was a use in which you have to be away from the camera and laptop, but not far enough for wifi not to work, THEN it could be worth it, but I fail to come up with a use for that.

Maybe if one was to set up the camera in a go-kart, and the photographer wanted to take captures of other drivers?  That's so specific though.

I guess it's all just more Apple/Mac fanaticism.


----------

